# Rund um Ansbach - Gunzenhausen



## andikue (21. Mai 2009)

tja, ich wohne genau dazwischen... somit dieser Threadtitel.

Falls jemand von euch Interesse hat, mal ein (ein paar) Ausfahrten im Bereich Altmühlsee und Umkreis Richtung Ansbach zu machen - meldet euch. Würd mich freuen wenns klappt. 

Vielleicht ne Feierabendrunde (1- 3 Stunden)  oder wenns passt auch mal zwischendurch...

Grüße

Andi


----------



## FeliXtreme (10. Juli 2009)

hey,
ich komme auch aus ansbach und ein begeisterer mtbler, demnächst sind sommerferien angesagt, jetzt hätte ich meist am wochenende aber auch schon zeit.
im altmühlseegebiet kenne ich mich auch relativ gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andikue (20. Juni 2010)

up


----------



## doppelter Wolf (27. August 2013)

voraussichtlich bin ich vom 5.10 - 12.10.13 dort auf dem Camping Herzog.
Habe auch eine Lampe zu Verfügung und können auch im dunkeln gehen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. August 2013)

Falls es hier jemanden gibt. Klingt doch ganz interessant, oder?


*Produktsicherheitsingenieur - Schwerpunkt Fahrräder & Pedelecs (m/w) in Fürth gesucht*


----------



## doppelter Wolf (29. August 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Falls es hier jemanden gibt. Klingt doch ganz interessant, oder?
> 
> 
> *Produktsicherheitsingenieur - Schwerpunkt Fahrräder & Pedelecs (m/w) in Fürth gesucht*



auf was beziehst du dich? Auf mich oder dein Inserat?


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. August 2013)

Auf jeden hier im nürnberger Raum, mir viel zu spät auf, das der Fred UUUUUralt ist.


----------



## doppelter Wolf (29. August 2013)

du bist hier eh falsch - würde das eher http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=177 hier hin schreiben statt bestehende Threads zu spamen! Das finde ich ziemlich unhöflich von Dir.


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. August 2013)

Wenn Du auf den Link geklickt hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen das ich eben gerade auf die Anzeige dort aufmerksam machen wollte.

Der ein oder andere ist vielleicht gerade auf Jobsuche und ist noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen im IBC nach einem Job zu suchen.


----------



## doppelter Wolf (29. August 2013)

dann sei bitte so konsequent und schreibe es in alle unterforen. Damit es auch ja niemand übersieht.

Nein im ernst wenn ein Ingenieur nicht fähig ist sich durchs IBC zu klicken würde ich den nicht Anstellen wollen


----------

